# Favorite Rimsky-Korsakov Suite



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Rimsky-Korsakov needs some love. Which is your favorite suite lifted from his operas?


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

Couchie said:


> Rimsky-Korsakov needs some love.


That's for sure! He wrote so much beautiful, evocative, exciting music and yet all we seem to get is Scheherazade, Russian Easter, and Capriccio Espagnole. There's so much other wonderful music to explore. The suites are a great start. The old set by Neeme Jarvi on Chandos is real treasure without equal.


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

I don't listen to opera suites. If, then I go for the whole opera. And I heard 3 operas from Rimsky-Korsakov - City of Kitezh, Golden Cockerl and Sadko. The City of Kitezh is my favorite. Rimsky-Korsakov is underrated. His operas are excellent, so are his symphonies and chamber music


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

I love them all. I have Zinman and the Rotterdam currently, though years ago I had vinyls with Ansermet, who was very good with the Rimsky opera suites.


----------

